

Quora programming contest: Solve real problems of Quora and get hired. - rvivek
http://quora.interviewstreet.com

======
smashing
Problems aren't cool. Problems are problems, but solving problems is more than
cool, it is also financially rewarding. This seems more like bug fixing
without any financial incentive and the reward is finishing the job
application.

I don't know if this is clever PR or not. Would the average software developer
realize that they are working for free?

------
eco
"Solve our problems for us for your chance to win potential compensation for
future work."

